# ASV in snow



## shovelman (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone use a asv 70 or 80 to clear snow i am looking at buying one for r excacavating business being we do a lot of prep for hydro-seeding but curous how the tracks hold up in dirt an snow just wondering if its does good in snow


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FWIW, I've heard alot of good things about the snow pushing abilities of the CAT/ASV track design.......I dont think they are NEARLY as durable or stable as a Tak or Bobcat style track machine when it comes to the other work. . I dont know what is more important to you snow or dirt? But you may sacrifice one thing for another?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

you will be gitty on how much snow it will push


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

ASVs are awesome machines for snow. Their cabs leave a lot to be desired but the performance makes up for it.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm also hoping they work well in snow, I don't know how we did without one before for landscaping. My concern is the hydraulics not being able to keep up if we put an 8' snow bucket on our RC50. With the added movement of lifting/dumping at the same time I don't know if it will handle it or just bog down.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

A RC50 WILL NOT HANDLE AN 8ft snow bucket!! It will do better with a 7. I know this because I have tried to use a big azz bucket on my RC50 and it just wont do it. My PT80 however will play with any snow removal tools I have. A 50 will push an 8ft box pusher, a 9ft snow plow, or a 7ft snow bucket. 

Anything bigger and you will be on here complaining how your RC50 is a POS and wont do what I want it to.

J.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

there are a couple of shots of an ASV pushing snow in this vid 
http://www.kageinnovation.com/video.php?ctx=skid_steer


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Peterbilt;827784 said:


> A RC50 WILL NOT HANDLE AN 8ft snow bucket!! It will do better with a 7. I know this because I have tried to use a big azz bucket on my RC50 and it just wont do it. My PT80 however will play with any snow removal tools I have. A 50 will push an 8ft box pusher, a 9ft snow plow, or a 7ft snow bucket.
> 
> Anything bigger and you will be on here complaining how your RC50 is a POS and wont do what I want it to.
> 
> J.


Sh*t. Thats what I was afraid of and exactly what I thought would happen. Thanks Peterbuilt for confirming that. I better just pony up for an 8' pusher.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I just took a 7ft light material bucket and added a 1ft high brush gaurd to the back of the bucket. It seems to be the best fit out of all the gadgets that I have used on my 50. 

J.


----------



## nextphaseenviro (Oct 13, 2009)

*You'll be fine*

We run a 9' snow bucket and 10' pro tech pull back box on a cat 277c and a 7' bobcat angle snow blade on a 247 b2 with no problems. The blade on the 247 could be a foot wider and the 277 pusher is big enough. Whats cool about them is when piling you can drive up on top of the pile and stack... I'd say 8' is plenty big for a rc50


----------



## DIESEL PLOWGUY (Feb 17, 2005)

I have two ASV's that plow a ASR SR 70 With a 10 Foot PROTECH and a RC 100 With a 12 Foot PROTECH Block. The 100 is a beast with the 2 speed plows alot of snow and fast. A 70 will push a ten foot pusher very good until you get several inches of real wet heavy snow but loaders dont like that either. You will just have to use your head a litlte. The ASV tracks are great in the snow and you can get up top of piles to stack. We also have several bobcat track machines and I will not plow with them they run high flow blowers only cause they suck in the snow. As far as the tracks they hold up fine in the dirt just stay off pavement with them. If you get one and plow with it I dont think you will regret it, you will prolly wonder why you didnt get one sooner.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys,how come I keep being told NOT to buy a track machine for the snow? The tire SS are supposed to be much better.
I have a New Holland L190(90hp). I had a 10 foot pusher on it last year,and i had no problem pushing anything. I want to go to a 12 footer this year. What are your thoughts??


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

They tell you no, because the tracks on New Hollands, Bobcats, Take's, etc. Don't do well in the snow at all. Its how the tracks are built that screws them up. ASVs and Cats with ASV undercarriages are the only "good" track machines for pushing snow. 

J.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

maximus44;832154 said:


> Hey guys,how come I keep being told NOT to buy a track machine for the snow? The tire SS are supposed to be much better.
> I have a New Holland L190(90hp). I had a 10 foot pusher on it last year,and i had no problem pushing anything. I want to go to a 12 footer this year. What are your thoughts??


Disregard post ....thought he listed an LT 190


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Peterbilt;832181 said:


> They tell you no, because the tracks on New Hollands, Bobcats, Take's, etc. Don't do well in the snow at all. Its how the tracks are built that screws them up. ASVs and Cats with ASV undercarriages are the only "good" track machines for pushing snow.
> 
> J.


Do all cat's have ASV undercarriages, all models and series??

been kickin this around for a long time, would love a 287 or 297

thanks
Nate


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

If the skid loader has a "7" in the model number, then its an ASV undercarriage. 247, 257, 267, 277, 287. 297 In A, B,B2, and C series

If its got a "9" in the model number, Then its got a Bobcat and everyone else's type of undercarriage. 279, 289, and 299. Only in a C model for now.

Hope this helps

J.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

cool thanks

going to Demo one in the winter here, hoping to buy it

thanks again
Nate


----------

